# Topics > 5G >  The arrival of 5G may solve the problem of slow robot response.

## qiouxdoll

With advanced AI intelligence technology, it can talk to real people and recognize our facial expressions, but the problem is that the response speed is too slow, but the arrival of 5G network may solve this problem.
Japan launched a *female sex doll* robot, the United States launched a *male sex doll* robot, which is indeed true.

----------

